# Betta's 2.5 Gallon NPT



## Velvetdragon (Mar 17, 2007)

This is my first planted tank ever. I am ordering Diana Walstad's book in at the local book store, but I don't have it yet. So I hope I'm doing this right!

Here's my Natural Planted Tank (NPT/Walstad/el natural) diary!

I ordered my plants from AquariumPlants.Com.

My plants, ready for planting!









Here's the dirt layer, with _Echinodorus tennelus_ along the front, and _Echinodorus parviflorus v. "Tropica"_ in the back. I used Black Gold Coco Blend potting soil, as recommended by a user on this board. I left it spread out to let ammonia gas off for a few days prior to planting.









Here's the driftwood, which I think a betta will have a blast swimming under, to which I have tied three _Microsorium pteropus v. "Windelov"_ and _Vesicularia dubyana_. I ordered two Java ferns, but they sent me three... the more the merrier!









All planted, added gravel, and filled with water! No cloudiness while filling it. I've added an _Anubias nana_ in the back, and dropped a few moss balls in.









Here it is on my desk, with added floating _Ceratophyllum demersum_. The only thing I don't like is the bulb I chose is so... pink. It gives the tank a "warm" glow, but in terms of lighting I much prefer white or blue light. It feels more accurate to me than red or yellow light. My tank looks like sunset. XD









I have left-over hornwort and java fern. I'm going to keep it in a plastic storage tub. Since it won't have the benefit of soil or tasty fish poo, should I fertilize it occassionally? Many people have suggested giving it a drink of water from water changes on my aquarium, but my understanding is that on the natural planted tank, water changes can be infrequent, and I don't have any other tanks.

And here's my new betta!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice start to your tank. Beautiful betta, he should be very happy in his new home.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

Definitely a nice betta home.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks great!

Keep an eye on ammonia and nitrIte for a while.

If it has a screw in light fixture, you should be able to find a smaller compact fluorescent bulb for it. I like the 6500K color temp bulbs, often called daylight bulbs. I'd shoot for 10 watts max.


----------



## Velvetdragon (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

I'm checking the ammonia and nitrite every other day. 0 and 0 today. 

The light I have (which I'm not happy with) is a Coralife Mini Compact Flourescent Colormax 10 watt (whew). I'm going to look for a different 10 watt next time I'm out. Thank you DataGuru!


----------



## 01krisp10 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah I really didn't like the Colormax either. I found a great spiral 15w bulb at Home Depot that is bright white and really has a great spread, they had 9w-10w versions of the same bulb, I think.


----------

